# Show us YOUR tuning!!!



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

Here is my new setup.

09 PSE Shark X 50#
Worldsbeststrings!
TT steep spring1
Shibuya / viper 4x 3d
Gold tip Ultralite 600 / 25.75" 80gr point (custom cut to make them fly like pro series)
doinkers!!!
NO GRIP

First time i shoot it tonight!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

you do know that someone is going to explain the true value of paper tuning to you right?


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

Yeh The easton guide to tuning!!! that's who explained it to me!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well then you should be familiar with the far more useful sections on fine tuning and micro-tuning.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

Nah i dont usually go past the PAPER tuning section!!! LOLOL IN fact ... i only have that part!!! HAHAHAHA the rest was used to shoot bullet holes! LMAO


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I'd say you're only 10% tuned at the very best. Assuming of course the paper isn't lying to you, which it usually does.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

russ said:


> I'd say you're only 10% tuned at the very best. Assuming of course the paper isn't lying to you, which it usually does.


.

agree 100% Russ


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I think one of the most important part of rest tuning is the walt back one. Otherwize you might have to change your windage setting when you change distance. Tuning for groups is also important...


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

:moviecorn


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

lawl


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*lol*

How come we cant close post's or edit posts ???

We should close this one before it gets out of hand and some kids go off and shoots some arrows through his wall while trying to do the Blindfolded underhand tuning technique!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

VitalSpot said:


> How come we cant close post's or edit posts ???
> 
> We should close this one before it gets out of hand and some kids go off and shoots some arrows through his wall while trying to do the Blindfolded underhand tuning technique!


I think it's a 30 minute time limit. Naw, I just knew you love paper tuning and every time I do it - I get screwed.  So I was hoping that I could convice you to entertain the idea of group tuning. Which, when done properly will reward you immensely.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

i try not to shoot groups cause i always end up breaking arrows and shooting robin hoods.. I think im up to about 4 right now..

Your right about micro tuning ect but paper tuning is NOT 10% of the completed job... i would say 70-80%! Minimum!!

Paper tuning reaps the rewards of grip mistakes... i guess that darton doesn't have No torque?






russ said:


> I think it's a 30 minute time limit. Naw, I just knew you love paper tuning and every time I do it - I get screwed.  So I was hoping that I could convice you to entertain the idea of group tuning. Which, when done properly will reward you immensely.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

well then maybe you should back up to 20 yds  j/k


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

20yds is what i shoot during the winter  18 in fact and in the summer its somewhere between 70 and 90 depending on how i feel 

3d hunter i suppose?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

If you can't figure out how to group tune using a 3 or 5 spot, I guess you're on your own. 

Oh and I do know what a 122 cm face looks like from 90m through my 4x scope. For a target guy your seem to have a pretty shallow tuning technique.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

That paper tune looks great. Perfect, in fact. You mentioned that in the summer you shoot 70-90 yds depending on how you feel, and that paper tuning is 70%-80%. Well, at least do yourself a favor and walk back tune it to at least 60 yds. Even though your bow is shooting "bullet holes" through paper, it might (probably) be shooting a bit to the left or right when you walk it back. A very minor adjustment to the rest to get the arrows hitting center is all it takes. It won't mess up your paper tune, and your bow will tuned better.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

BowKil said:


> That paper tune looks great. Perfect, in fact. You mentioned that in the summer you shoot 70-90 yds depending on how you feel, and that paper tuning is 70%-80%. Well, at least do yourself a favor and walk back tune it to at least 60 yds. Even though your bow is shooting "bullet holes" through paper, it might (probably) be shooting a bit to the left or right when you walk it back. A very minor adjustment to the rest to get the arrows hitting center is all it takes. It won't mess up your paper tune, and your bow will tuned better.


yeh well i dont usually just stand at 90m and shoot an arrow randomly in the air hoping it will hit the face... i like to keep my arrows!


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

russ said:


> If you can't figure out how to group tune using a 3 or 5 spot, I guess you're on your own.
> 
> Oh and I do know what a 122 cm face looks like from 90m through my 4x scope. For a target guy your seem to have a pretty shallow tuning technique.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

VitalSpot said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Is that the sound you use when you want to reject reality and insert your own?

Don't answer that, we already know the answer.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

Yes it is!!!! live long and prosper russ!


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

russ said:


> Is that the sound you use when you want to reject reality and insert your own?
> 
> Don't answer that, we already know the answer.


Your going too far dude!!! All i wanted to make was a post where we could show our accomplishments!!! not bash people on what or not they are using to tune the bow!!!

As much as you will bash it doesn't affect me at all  i wont bicker about who knows what or who is better man!!! to each his own!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

VitalSpot said:


> yeh well i dont usually just stand at 90m and shoot an arrow randomly in the air hoping it will hit the face... i like to keep my arrows!


Wow...............


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

1. Read the FAQ, it will help you immensely in regards to posting rules.
2. Pointing out different techniques isn't bashing. Insinuating that someone is somehow less of an archer because of their chosen discipline is.
3. I could really care less what you think. If you're not open to new ideas, that's your loss.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I think that the FCA should adopt new tuning rules to keep us more in-line with the international community.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Baldini said:


> I think that the FCA should adopt new tuning rules to keep us more in-line with the international community.


Absolutely! We can't have these deviations! Luckily for you, you're in Ontario and the OAA does have a little of that _wink wink nudge nudge_ type flexibility.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

russ said:


> Absolutely! We can't have these deviations! Luckily for you, you're in Ontario and the OAA does have a little of that _wink wink nudge nudge_ type flexibility.


Now Russ, put your pointy stick away and play nice. lol :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I can tell you that Kevin Tataryn's bow has never seen a piece of paper...or a walk back tune...or a "super tune"...neither has Rich Vogts..or mine...tuning is the most over rated, underperforming change you can make to a bow...it is all about getting the draw length right, peep height right...after that, its about aiming in the middle...I hear all the time "I cut 1/4" off my arrows"..."I move my rest in and out"..."I did XYZ and my bow shot phenominal"...most of it is voodoo and inaccurate statistical analysis...pick an arrow that spines ok by the chart...set it down the middle...go and shoot...
the only time I look at paper is before I shoot broadheads..


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

:zip:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> I can tell you that Kevin Tataryn's bow has never seen a piece of paper...or a walk back tune...or a "super tune"...neither has Rich Vogts..or mine...tuning is the most over rated, underperforming change you can make to a bow...it is all about getting the draw length right, peep height right...after that, its about aiming in the middle...I hear all the time "I cut 1/4" off my arrows"..."I move my rest in and out"..."I did XYZ and my bow shot phenominal"...most of it is voodoo and inaccurate statistical analysis...pick an arrow that spines ok by the chart...set it down the middle...go and shoot...
> the only time I look at paper is before I shoot broadheads..


see ed that is the problem, if you guys would paper tune your bows you might break 1400, opps you all did that all ready:darkbeer:, or Kevin might place at a world cup, damn he did that allready to

hell I dont even ue the papar to tune the BH's, just screw them on and tune using them:slice:


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*Gaaaarbage*

Wanted to share this also!!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Is that where you paper tuning went?:tongue:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

NockOn said:


> Is that where you paper tuning went?:tongue:


nope thats his archery IQukey:


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*Yep!!! IQ.. 1440*



Reed said:


> nope thats his archery IQukey:


Your funny.. Comme tout les autres sans desin de ce site de jambon! L'ache toi lousse!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

VitalSpot said:


> Comme tout les autres sans desin de ce site de jambon! L'ache toi lousse!


Maintenant ecris des mots en anglais pour les autres, notre petit poulet.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

VitalSpot said:


> Your funny.. Comme tout les autres sans desin de ce site de jambon! L'ache toi lousse!


dude english please, not your screwed up(quebec) version of french


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

VitalSpot said:


> Your funny.. Comme tout les autres sans desin de ce site de jambon! L'ache toi lousse!


As tu manque de chose a dire en anglais? Je suis complètement bilingue, on peut continue en français si tu veut.....

Ne te fâche pas, les gars font juste te tourmenter un petit peut....


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**



NockOn said:


> As tu manque de chose a dire en anglais? Je suis complètement bilingue, on peut continue en français si tu veut.....
> 
> Ne te fâche pas, les gars font juste te tourmenter un petit peut....


I'm not getting upset i don't really care! =)


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

That's not what Pierre told me :zip:


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Ed is right i dont think i shot through paper this outdoor season yet. when i get home from turkey ill post a pic of my "paper tuning" i bet some people will be suprised at what it looks like.......We should also post our PB with our paper tuning pictures.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

KevinT said:


> Ed is right i dont think i shot through paper this outdoor season yet. when i get home from turkey ill post a pic of my "paper tuning" i bet some people will be suprised at what it looks like.......We should also post our PB with our paper tuning pictures.


Say hi to Simon for me!!! Is he wearing his bling bling belt?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

vital, read Ed's original post, I think he told you the process for at least 4 of the last 8 mens Team Canada members.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

russ said:


> vital, read Ed's original post, I think he told you the process for at least 4 of the last 8 mens Team Canada members.


Russ, don't forget that Kevin and the crew have a lot of experience behind their belts. They use quite the same set-up process for many years and they use quite the same products (Hoyt/Easton combo) so experience tell them exactly how to set-up bows and shoot high FITA scores.

But it would be foolish from you to believe that a magical spell can make you shoot 1400+ FITA  They worked (or have worked) hard on their bows and they know the receipe ... like a good Chef, no need for measuring cup which is not the case for a vast majority or archers here ...

Ask Dietmar ... I know he shoot a lot in the paper, has Tim Gilligham also and a bunch of other pros also. They use tuning method, they may be more picky than you think ...

Walk back is another method (take too much time in my taste where the paper can resolved the same issue in few minutes).

Group tuning is also another one (for this one you better have a rock solid aiming and a heck of a shot to really notice what is good or wrong with your bow).

You pic the one that give you the best results ..... I know which one does for me 

my 2¢


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*russ! You da maaaaaan!*



russ said:


> vital, read Ed's original post, I think he told you the process for at least 4 of the last 8 mens Team Canada members.


???????????????????????


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

VitalSpot said:


> ???????????????????????


Set your center shot according to manufacturers spec's, set your nock height again as per manufacturers suggestion. Get your draw length exactly right (most under rated but most important thing ever!) and get a correctly spined arrow as per arrow manufacturers suggestions. 

Go shoot, don't worry about what happens with the paper that was basically Ed's post. Why? Some bows just don't shoot well when they're popping bullet holes. Some guys also like weak / stiff arrows and I'm pretty sure they won't bullet hole either.

Pete, I think we can still come close to counting the total number of people that have shot 1400's on all my fingers and toes, if not we'll use your fingers too and that should cover it. I'm sure there's a lot more to shooting a 1400 than showing up with a well tuned bow. When I was shooting competitively (evil 3D of course) I put in hours of practice to manage a top place of 4th 1 year & 3rd the next over all in Alberta (3 shoot tour), nationally I doubt I would have even placed top 20 in either of those years. Now I don't practice and I'm lucky if I'm even close to being in the hunt.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*?????????????????*



russ said:


> Set your center shot according to manufacturers spec's, set your nock height again as per manufacturers suggestion. Get your draw length exactly right (most under rated but most important thing ever!) and get a correctly spined arrow as per arrow manufacturers suggestions.
> 
> Go shoot, don't worry about what happens with the paper that was basically Ed's post. Why? Some bows just don't shoot well when they're popping bullet holes. Some guys also like weak / stiff arrows and I'm pretty sure they won't bullet hole either.


Yeh but i know what ed wrote... and i know what they are doing... Why did you comment on my reply??? i read the previous posts...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

now you've got me confused. I'm not replying to the "bling bling" post.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*im confused!*

what were you replying to then?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

the over all theme of the thread. You don't seem very receptive to new ideas or concepts.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*=)*

i am very receptive to new ideas and concepts!! I never mentioned once that what you said in the posts about group tuning or walk back tuning was infective or useless!

See this is the problem on forums like this one... What i wanted to start here was a Thread where People could show others what is going on with there tuning! 

But the threads are quickly hijacked by people claiming that what they are doing is not accurate! ( 1 Person claims differently then all of a sudden there are 4 that claim the same!)

And this is really lame for the following reason. Lets say i was a newbie here and i was looking for some info... Or not a newbie but someone who does there own tuning and looking for help!! I was shooting in the paper and it was tearing all over the place and im frustrated with life cause i cant get it right... i have basic to moderate Archery skills and i shoot!

i come here and i see this HIJACKED thread all it is bashing on what you should be doing or not! i guess i wont really want to post my issues out of fear of getting rolled over by the bus!

I'm not trying to be disrespectful that's really not in my nature dude!! I'm a really cool guy and would give you the shirt off my back if you needed it! You can ask around i know about 6 people on this forum!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

let's keep this on track folks, there's tons of great tuning methods out there, hopefully Kev, Ed, and Pierre will give us a little insight on how we all can improve our game :thumb:


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**



russ said:


> the over all theme of the thread. You don't seem very receptive to new ideas or concepts.


I'm soo receptive that i was thinking about all the stuff you said last night while i was setting my sights!

I actually used the Walk back tune to get my arrows to 70m! i First started by doing my 10-45m Which is what we have on the range! 

Then proceeded to to the 90m target and walked to the 50 yard line! Shot a couple of arrows then adjusted the sight walked back to 60 did the same!!! then finally went back to 70 

=)


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

pintojk said:


> let's keep this on track folks, there's tons of great tuning methods out there, hopefully Kev, Ed, and Pierre will give us a little insight on how we all can improve our game :thumb:


Ask away, ill try to help best i can but everyone be warned......I dont even got my level 1 coaching certificate


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

why don't we start from "square one" ..... what's the first thing you do when you start to tune your bow ..... is it tillering, timing ???

we're all ears Kev :thumb:


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

this is what i do...

slap on rest. set center shot at 3/4 inch
tie in nock point just above square, tie on d loop, install peep
bolt on sight
bolt on stabalizers
go out outdoors and sight in at 70m
twist cables to get the draw length "just right" 
shoot
shoot
shoot
twist cable a turn or so because draw length was not "just right"
shoot 
shoot
shoot
done.


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

**

Niiiiiiiiiice! Right from the PRO!

Bottoms up! :darkbeer:


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*Yeeessssir!*

Hey Kev,

Tell the PEEPS what YOU do when the Hoyt cams get out of sync!!

Me personally i use my Magic Lube  that always fixes the problem!

:teeth:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

KevinT said:


> this is what i do...
> 
> slap on rest. set center shot at 3/4 inch
> tie in nock point just above square, tie on d loop, install peep
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

VitalSpot said:


> Hey Kev,
> 
> Tell the PEEPS what YOU do when the Hoyt cams get out of sync!!
> 
> ...


twist the cable?


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*=)*

Some Mighty Fine Shooting Today Cowboy!!


----------

